# Yo! Pass this around!



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ply Pass around

Yo, fellow slingshot fanatics!
I have an offer that someone out there cannot refuse. 
Shoot my slingshots! Then send them back or on to another shooter. 
I recently pulled a piece of weathered (but good quality) plywood from my project bin and cut out four slingshots - A standard OTT Ranger, an OTT Snipersling copy, a TTF R10 and a Kestrel. I added an Axiom Champ from several years back that was the prototype to my Micarta EDC/Competition shooter. 
Then, as I was getting this together @TBShooter offered to add a couple more - an OTT Ghost, an OTT Chalice, and one of his TTF Ergo models with the slot band attachment. His additions are not finished, but are very shootable. They are just what he’s providing in his $9 ready to finish offer via YouTube and Facebook.








Mine are dead-simple builds. Cut with a jig saw, shaped with a rasp/file, and sanded to 400 grit. They were all finished with a couple of wipe-on coats of boiled linseed oil. But they shoot well and hold comfortably. 
I banded all of them with Simple-Shot .60mm cut to 7-½ inches (190.5mm) tapered 12-6mm. The bands are intended for 9-10mm clay ammo drawing the 7-inch active length from 28 to 35 inches (4 to 5 times). They work pretty well for me for .177 steel up to 5/16-inch steel. You can punch holes in beverage cans with ⅜, but there’s a noticeable arc in the the trajectory. I’ll put a sandwich bag of the clay ammo in the box to get things started. 
I hope someone out there is interested in trying one or two of these out. The only cost would be shipping the box back or on, as the case might be. But, due to the mailing rates, we will keep it in the U.S. for now.
This is a pass-along - not a contest or a giveaway. Any member of the forum in the U.S. is welcome. @High Desert Flipper passed along a Saunders Wing last year and @Tobor8Man organized a pass along list with it. That was fun for me and many other members. And that’s what this is about.








Here's how it works:
Post here if you want to participate. The standard “I’m in,” will work. You can direct message me with your mailing info. I will maintain the list and send the package to the first forum member who’s interested. They should shoot and then send it to the next forum member within 2 weeks. 
Please use this thread to post the arrival and shipping of the package, ask any questions that come up, and make any comments you’d like. Use Direct Messaging to share addresses, instead of posting them in the thread.
In keeping with forum traditions, I will also include a few extras in the shipping box. Feel free to add or take extras - but please do not hijack slingshots. If one gets lost or eaten by a pet I can whip out a replacement in a day or so.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Ray, Let me get a shot at this, I got a few to add for people to mess around with too. PM sent.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m going to pass this time around but just wanted to say that the @Tobor8Man Saunders Wing pass around was a great experience for me as a new member and resulted in a few great friendships and experiences! New guys, take advantage of this to try out some different frames! (30 post rule on this one Ray?)


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> I’m going to pass this time around but just wanted to say that the @Tobor8Man Saunders Wing pass around was a great experience for me as a new member and resulted in a few great friendships and experiences! New guys, take advantage of this to try out some different frames! (30 post rule on this one Ray?)


New members and old members enjoyed that pass around. Maybe some old timers will get in on this, too. 
I thought about requiring a minimum number of posts, but decided to open it up to newbies. No minimum number of posts necessary. We Loves everybody and trusts everybody!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KawKan said:


> New members and old members enjoyed that pass around. Maybe some old timers will get in on this, too.
> I thought about requiring a minimum number of posts, but decided to open it up to newbies. No minimum number of posts necessary. We Loves everybody and trusts everybody!


👍👍


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Not in but this is a cool way to get to try out some new shapes and styles. New comers and old timers alike. Really kind thing to do.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s very nice Ray. 
Hey there was a guy who just joined like an hour ago that was needing a frame and couldn’t afford one. 
you might be able to get him one faster than I can build him one. 
Would you check?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

wix







www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He was asking what frame he should get. This would be perfect!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> He was asking what frame he should get. This would be perfect!


Heck yeah!
I'll DM him now.


----------



## wix (9 mo ago)

hi im really new, not only to this forum but to slingshots as a whole, ive been doing alot of research and im trying to find what kind of frame i like so this would be perfect for me so im in.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

wix said:


> hi im really new, not only to this forum but to slingshots as a whole, ive been doing alot of research and im trying to find what kind of frame i like so this would be perfect for me so im in.


Got you on the list, @wix!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

What an awesome idea, and put into action too! Things like this are what make this forum so great!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Ply Pass around
> 
> Yo, fellow slingshot fanatics!
> I have an offer that someone out there cannot refuse.
> ...


Word to that...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ugh! This is a great idea and would love to join in, but I've got quite a few frames that still need the love they haven't been given due to a long winter,


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET, I'm in.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

hoggy said:


> SWEET, I'm in.


Gotcha!
Eight frames might take you all day to shoot, @hoggy !


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Pass


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Gotcha!
> Eight frames might take you all day to shoot, @hoggy !
> [/QUOTE





hoggy said:


> SWEET, I'm in.


A marathon may be in order


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Box is in the mail and headed to @Ipdvolvoz !


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Nice! @wix I'll let you know when it is going your way!


----------



## wix (9 mo ago)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Nice! @wix I'll let you know when it is going your way!


Cool, cant wait! Enjoy them.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i may join in at a later date,but this sounds awesome


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

KawKan you can count me in when that slingshot with no handle comes around. Always wanted to try something like that. As it stands now i dont really use the handle on my SS LT.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

bones said:


> KawKan you can count me in when that slingshot with no handle comes around. Always wanted to try something like that. As it stands now i dont really use the handle on my SS LT.


Good to have you on board!
I think you'll love it!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This is awesome. I love this forum. ❤


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This is what makes this Forum special. Great job Ray and all the other participants!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

@wix I am going to throw a PFS in the box too so that you can trying it out. Its a simple board cut I made, so don't be afraid to give it a fork hit or 2.


----------



## wix (9 mo ago)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> @wix I am going to throw a PFS in the box too so that you can trying it out. Its a simple board cut I made, so don't be afraid to give it a fork hit or 2.


awesome that'll be fun to try


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Got the package today. Cool stuff Ray. I am gonna leave the bands and pouches for the new guys. Excited to give all these designs a try.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Got the package today. Cool stuff Ray. I am gonna leave the bands and pouches for the new guys. Excited to give all these designs a try.


Always good to get a little cooperation from the post office!
The ball is officially rolling!
Enjoy!


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

KawKan said:


> Ply Pass around
> 
> Yo, fellow slingshot fanatics!
> I have an offer that someone out there cannot refuse.
> ...





KawKan said:


> Ply Pass around
> 
> Yo, fellow slingshot fanatics!
> I have an offer that someone out there cannot refuse.
> ...


Hi Ray ,
Please add me to the list.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

sbevans311 said:


> Hi Ray ,
> Please add me to the list.
> Thanks,
> Steve


You are in, @sbevans311 !


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Sweet thanks Ray

Steve


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

This place is the best isn't it guys?!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

sure is


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's the current list for the pass-around box.

Current: @Ipdvolvoz
Next: @wix
On deck: @hoggy
In the Rotation: @bones , @Mark dalton, and @sbevans311
Any member can join up. Just post "I'm in" in this thread or PM me.
NOTE: Some shooters on the list are on another forum.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Aw man you know what, I do want in. I have some decent stuff to add, so someone be sure to jump in after me!


----------



## svr (9 mo ago)

I am in. Number eight.

That ought to be enough time for me to come up with a build to contribute.

This community is incredible.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> Aw man you know what, I do want in. I have some decent stuff to add, so someone be sure to jump in after me!


Happy to put you on the list!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

svr said:


> I am in. Number eight.
> 
> That ought to be enough time for me to come up with a build to contribute.
> 
> This community is incredible.


Got you down! I'm loving it!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

SENDING the package to the next shooter this weekend. I added 2, a PFS and a Natty for the new and old guys alike to try.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> SENDING the package to the next shooter this weekend. I added 2, a PFS and a Natty for the new and old guys alike to try.


Great news! I'm sure those additions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wix (9 mo ago)

Just received the package cant wait to try these out!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Whoop, whoop!
Thanks for the update!
The postal service moved that right along!
Time for more fun!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Tite


----------



## wix (9 mo ago)

Its on its way to the next person. I made a mistake when shipping it at first but thankfully its being taken care of and will be heading to the right person soon. I had a great time with these slingshots although they were a little small for my hand but I have very large hands so its understandable. These slingshots taught me a lot about what kind of slingshot I would like. I got to compare different methods of band attachment, different grip styles and also experience TTF vs OTF. All in all this was an amazing experience and I'm so glad and thankful I got to participate. I've already gotten started working on my next slingshot with a grip that I didn't think I would've liked until I tried a similar one in this package cant wait to finish it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool,thats a good way to figure out what works for you


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@bones is next on the list.
In the Rotation: @Mark dalton, and @sbevans311
Any member can join up. Just post "I'm in" in this thread or PM me.
NOTE: Some shooters on the list are on another forum.


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm in! @KawKan thank you for pointing me towards the thread!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m in too still, but I don’t remember where lol. A ways to go still I think.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

*Update June 15, 2022*
So, the box has made it to @bones!
@Mark Dalton is next on the list, followed by @sbevans311, @Sandstorm, @svr and @Dubroq.
I’m thinking the box has 10 slingshots in it now - 5 from me, 3 from @ForkshooterTB, and 2 from @Ipdvolvoz. NOTE: members on the list are from more than one forum.
Looking forward to feedback from shooters. 
If we can move the box between shooters every two weeks, we should be at this at least until September. 
Any forum member who would like to try these out can sign up by posting “I’m in” in this thread or message me through the forums.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Update: July 26

So, @sbevans311 tells me he’s been enjoying the variety of shooters in the pass around box! I think he is the sixth member to try it out.

Sandstorm is next on the list, followed by SVR and Dubroq.

I’m thinking the box has 10 slingshots in it now - 5 from me, 3 from @ForkshooterTB, and 2 from @Ipdvolvoz. There may also be a band jig from @bones. He says if someone wants it, they can have it. Same goes with the extra bands and pouches in there. 

Looking forward to feedback from shooters. 

If we can move the box between shooters every two weeks, we should be at this at least until September. 

Any forum member who would like to try these out can sign up by posting “I’m in” in this thread or message me through the forums. 

Note: Members from two forums are participating.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Update: July 26
> 
> So, @sbevans311 tells me he’s been enjoying the variety of shooters in the pass around box! I think he is the sixth member to try it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Ray, I was just wondering about this. @sbevans311 or @KawKan if you would be kind enough to pm me the tracking info whenever it gets sent out, I’d appreciate it. That way I can watch my mailbox like a hawk on the day it shows up 😂.


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

Oh man I can't wait!!!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I just received the tracking number from @sbevans311 for the passaround box. Expected delivery date 8/1/20whateveritisnow. 👍😁


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

KawKan said:


> Ply Pass around
> 
> Yo, fellow slingshot fanatics!
> I have an offer that someone out there cannot refuse.
> ...


What a great thing to do. 👍🏼 I’m happy for everyone who can try them out. Since I for understandable reasons can’t participate, I was wondering if you have a digital template for number one and two from the left in the top row? You see, I just scored som nice ply. 😊


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You're in luck, @Chris Parson!
Using the first photo from this thread as a guide (hope that's the one you refer to), the sling in the upper left can be made using the template for the Small Ranger posted by Bill Hays here: Four Standard OTT Slingshots In this example the outside dimensions are exactly per the template, but the pinky hole is my choice and the fork tips were narrowed to increase the fork gap. 
The slingshot next to it is loosely based on Dayhiker's Chalice, originallly posted here: The Chalice . 
Enjoy the building and the shooting!


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

KawKan said:


> You're in luck, @Chris Parson!
> Using the first photo from this thread as a guide (hope that's the one you refer to), the sling in the upper left can be made using the template for the Small Ranger posted by Bill Hays here: Four Standard OTT Slingshots In this example the outside dimensions are exactly per the template, but the pinky hole is my choice and the fork tips were narrowed to increase the fork gap.
> The slingshot next to it is loosely based on Dayhiker's Chalice, originallly posted here: The Chalice .
> Enjoy the building and the shooting!


Thank you so much, sir! I’ll check it out! 😊


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

KawKan said:


> You're in luck, @Chris Parson!
> Using the first photo from this thread as a guide (hope that's the one you refer to), the sling in the upper left can be made using the template for the Small Ranger posted by Bill Hays here: Four Standard OTT Slingshots In this example the outside dimensions are exactly per the template, but the pinky hole is my choice and the fork tips were narrowed to increase the fork gap.
> The slingshot next to it is loosely based on Dayhiker's Chalice, originallly posted here: The Chalice .
> Enjoy the building and the shooting!


Thank you so much, sir! I’ll check it out! 😊


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

KawKan said:


> You're in luck, @Chris Parson!
> Using the first photo from this thread as a guide (hope that's the one you refer to), the sling in the upper left can be made using the template for the Small Ranger posted by Bill Hays here: Four Standard OTT Slingshots In this example the outside dimensions are exactly per the template, but the pinky hole is my choice and the fork tips were narrowed to increase the fork gap.
> The slingshot next to it is loosely based on Dayhiker's Chalice, originallly posted here: The Chalice .
> Enjoy the building and the shooting!


Thank you so much, sir! I’ll check it out! 😊


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The box made it here on Saturday and all is well. Gonna band up and try out this guy today. I wanted to ask the name of the frame.









Also I wanted to see if this tree branch was up for grabs? I’ve been doing some Natty carving and don’t have much hardwood here where I’m at. I didn’t know who put it in there but wanted to ask them what the wood was?








Thx! 👍
-Ryan


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> The box made it here on Saturday and all is well. Gonna band up and try out this guy today. I wanted to ask the name of the frame.
> View attachment 374438
> 
> 
> ...


That TTF is an R10 designed by Clever Moniker. It's a really good shooter. 
The raw fork is available. I believe it's Crepe Myrtle, added to the box by @bones.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KawKan said:


> That TTF is an R10 designed by Clever Moniker. It's a really good shooter.
> The raw fork is available. I believe it's Crepe Myrtle, added to the box by @bones.


Excellent! Thank you Ray, something about that TTF grabbed my eye immediately. One nice thing is that I can trace these into templates very easily. And thanks @bones! It’s got a very nice purple to the bark. I’ll have some fun stuff to add to the box too. Hopefully we get some more people interested. 👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looks like crepe myrtle to me


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> looks like crepe myrtle to me


Yep, after taking a closer look at some of the pieces in the box you gave me I think you’re right. I have quite a bit of it now so this fork will probably get passed forward. 🙂


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey guys. Well, my time with the passaround box is coming up to a close but I’d like to thank Ray and everyone else that added to it. Here’s the photos of the contents. I didn’t take anything, but I’ve added on a Cromag Bug and a Kev’s Lucky 7 into the mix for everyone to try out. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wow! I'm loving some of the additions! Thanks for updating us, @Sandstorm!
Sandstorm will be sending the box on to @svr for his shoot-around. @Dubroq is on deck, followed by @Ryan Chaney (Slingshot Community).
Any other forum members would like like two weeks with the passaround, can post "I'm in" on this thread, or message me, @KawKan.
All of the slingshots and gear in the second photo are up for swapping. Take one, add one. That includes the PFS and Natty in the first photo (thanks, @Ipdvolvoz!). I'm hoping to keep the rest of the slingshots in the first photo in the box for people to try out. I'm standing by my promise to replace any of the Plywood originals that get eaten by pets, struck by lightning or cast into another dimension by mystical power. Anyone who falls in love with one of the originals and doesn't feel like making a copy for themselves can contact the appropriate vendor (Pocket Predator, Simple Shot, or @SlingshooterTB or me and work out a solution. Your love will not go unrequited. 
All the bandsets, pouches and similar gear are free for the taking - mostly courtesy of the seven fine forum members who have participated in passing this box around. 
We've been passing this box around among veteran and new members since May. Looks like we can keep it moving well into September - roughly two weeks per shooter and 3-5 days transport in between. With a little luck, we can keeping it going - maybe even for a year!


----------



## svr (9 mo ago)

I can't wait to try some of these out.

Being somewhat new to this, it should expand my ideas of what I like.

I will add some band material, tubing and a few other little things before I pass it on - free for the taking.

Possibly some old cherry tree forks if I can cut it down in time.

Such a cool idea, thanks Kawkan.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm sure you'll get a kick out of some of these!
I know raw forks are hard to come by for some of our members! Great thing to pitch in if you get the chance!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I did end up snagging that little yellow jig after all. Much easier than my big SS one for tying bands on my lap. This was an excellent idea and I’d like to encourage anyone interested to jump on it! @svr if there’s any supplies you need personally, let me know in a pm. I’ve got a little bit of everything.

That might be kind of a cool thing to add to it too? See if the next guy down the line is short on anything we might have extras of.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I did end up snagging that little yellow jig after all. Much easier than my big SS one for tying bands on my lap. This was an excellent idea and I’d like to encourage anyone interested to jump on it! @svr if there’s any supplies you need personally, let me know in a pm. I’ve got a little bit of everything.
> 
> That might be kind of a cool thing to add to it too? See if the next guy down the line is short on anything we might have extras of.


I cut the edge off of mine. It made easy work for my large hands.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Glad you like that little jig. It was handed to me by MO.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

bones said:


> Glad you like that little jig. It was handed to me by MO.


Thanks Bones. I definitely appreciate it! I’m pretty sure @svr should have the box now so I hope he’ll have as much of a blast with slings as I did. This was a fun passaround.


----------



## svr (9 mo ago)

Incredible!

I just got home and the box is here.

I am amazed by the number of cool shooters in this box.

Excited to try them out. 

Packaged very well.

I will update.


----------



## svr (9 mo ago)

WooHoo!

I have been stuck out of town for two weeks with work.

I was ready to have my wife send the box out before I tried anything so I contacted Dubroq and he was kind enough to give me a few extra days.

The box will be headed to him Monday pm or Tuesday am.

I kept a few pouches and added a hunk of SimpleShot 0.6 latex and about 4 feet of 1632 tube for anyone who needs it.

*_*

I am still somewhat new and this is the first time that I have tried many of the frame styles, pouches and band types.
Truly a great learning experience! 

Some great feeling forks and some beautiful wood in that box!

Thanks KawKan and everyone who contributed.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great post for the thread, @svr!
And that was a great post in the What You're Shooting Today thread as well!
Glad you and @Dubroq worked things out!
Time is usually a flexible thing in Slingshot World!


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

I’d love to get in on this if I can.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@SlingScott, you're in!
It sounds like @Dubroq will have the box by this weekend, maybe. And after his (roughly) 2-week stint it will go to @
Ryan Chaney (Slingshot Community). Then SlingScott will be up. 
Any other forum members would like like two weeks with the passaround, can post "I'm in" on this thread, or message me, @KawKan.
We've been passing this box around among veteran and new members since May. Looks like we can keep it moving well into September - roughly two weeks per shooter and 3-5 days transport in between. With a little luck, we can keeping it going - no urge to stop it now!
I'm hoping to keep the rest of the slingshots in the first photo in the box for people to try out. I'm standing by my promise to replace any of the Plywood originals that get eaten by pets, struck by lightning or cast into another dimension by mystical power. Anyone who falls in love with one of the originals and doesn't feel like making a copy for themselves can contact the appropriate vendor (Pocket Predator, Simple Shot, or @SlingshooterTB or me and work out a solution. Your love will not go unrequited.
The rest of the slingshots and gear in the are up for swapping. Take one, add one. That includes the PFS and Natty in the first photo (thanks, @Ipdvolvoz!) and the awesome @cromag Bug (thanks @Sandstorm). That Bug is fine art compared to the rest of the pieces. 
All the bandsets, pouches and similar gear are free for the taking - mostly courtesy of the eight fine forum members who have participated in passing this box around.
Jump in if you're interested!


----------



## svr (9 mo ago)

Sent.

Should be at Dubroq's on Wednesday.


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

Y'all I cannot wait to get this box!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Dubroq said:


> Y'all I cannot wait to get this box!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Big ole box of fun, it is.


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

The box has arrived!!! Might be able to get into it tonight, if not, full report tomorrow!!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

This is an insane amount of stuff, and I didn't even get the bands and pouches. Holy smokes









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## svr (9 mo ago)

Dubroq said:


> This is an insane amount of stuff, and I didn't even get the bands and pouches. Holy smokes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that you did not get the bands and pouches or are you saying that you have not had a chance to get to them?

I carefully wrapped everything up in paper.

The bands, pouches and the material that I added are in a ziplock bag.
If you have not seen them, look through the packing paper, they are in there.


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

No, I meant I didn't get the bands and pouches in the frame of the shot, I received everything.

Sorry about the confusion guys, my bad!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## svr (9 mo ago)

Dubroq said:


> No, I meant I didn't get the bands and pouches in the frame of the shot, I received everything.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion guys, my bad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


That's cool.
I just wanted to make sure that you had everything that you need.

Have fun.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is an Outrages amount of stuff 
Enjoy


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

skarrd said:


> that is an Outrages amount of stuff
> Enjoy


Yeah, but everybody gets two weeks to play with it!
More if needed!


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

Man, this was fun, the box is packed up and ready to go to Ryan!!

My friends and I shot Saturday for almost 3 hours and they definitely had some favorites.

These 4 we're shot the most, with the no handled sling being the absolute favorite. So since they were VERY new to shooting and I'm still learning, we shyed away from the pickle forks, but had such a great time shooting.

I added some elastic, pouches and some home made citronella candles for anyone that wants them, hope the next person has as much fun as I did. 

And if your trying to get your friends into shooting, this box is exactly the thing you need. Get on the list and make a day of it with your buds, it was an absolute blast!!!






























Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice! Grab up that Bug if you’d like to! I stuck it in there for anyone that would appreciate it. Everyone should have a frame by Cromag!


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Nice! Grab up that Bug if you’d like to! I stuck it in there for anyone that would appreciate it. Everyone should have a frame by Cromag!


Which one is the bug?

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Dubroq said:


> Which one is the bug?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


It's the piece of artwork with the big round bottom - in your second photo.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The favorites, from top to bottom: Toddy's Mule, Cromag's Bug, Gopher's Kestrel, and Clever Moniker's R10.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

UPDATE
Slingshot Community member Ryan Chaney has packed up the box and shipped it to Slingshot Forum member @SlingScott . 
Ryan reported one big surprise - he likes shooting TTF!
He said, “First time shooting TTF and I like it a lot better.
He singled out the plywood versions of Clever Moniker’s R-10 (dedicated TTF) and Simple Shot’s Axiom Champ (with a pinky hole) as favorite selections. 
Any other forum members who would like two weeks with the passaround, can post "I'm in" on this thread, or message me, @KawKan.

SlingScott is the last shooter on my list. 

Jump in if you're interested!


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

KawKan said:


> UPDATE
> Slingshot Community member Ryan Chaney has packed up the box and shipped it to Slingshot Forum member @SlingScott .
> Ryan reported one big surprise - he likes shooting TTF!
> He said, “First time shooting TTF and I like it a lot better.
> ...


USPS says tomorrow, which would be fantastic as I have a "range" at the site I'm going to.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SlingScott said:


> USPS says tomorrow, which would be fantastic as I have a "range" at the site I'm going to.


Sweet! Have fun man!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Heck Yeah! using some new shooters for a couple weeks. You can put me on the list.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

This is a really great idea and I would love to join in, my problem is that I can't give enough love to the flips that I have now. Way to go, Ray!!!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

SlingshotBill said:


> Heck Yeah! using some new shooters for a couple weeks. You can put me on the list.


Just added you to the list!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> This is a really great idea and I would love to join in, my problem is that I can't give enough love to the flips that I have now. Way to go, Ray!!!!


Thanks, Jake!
I know how it feels to deprive slingshots of the love they deserve!


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

Peanut Butter Box Is Here.

Ryan is a master of Tetris as well.


----------



## MT Tom (2 mo ago)

I would love to give them all a little exercise. I am just getting started with the sport again and this will leap frog me into who knows what direction.

Many Thanks Ray for getting this going!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

MT Tom said:


> I would love to give them all a little exercise. I am just getting started with the sport again and this will leap frog me into who knows what direction.
> 
> Many Thanks Ray for getting this going!


You're on the list!
Welcome!


----------



## MT Tom (2 mo ago)

Here's one new direction- I'm recruiting freinds and family to sample, shoot and select a favorite frame. Then we'll get going with the saws, rasps and sandpaper to create a keeper of their favorite style. Should be fun...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

MT Tom said:


> Here's one new direction- I'm recruiting freinds and family to sample, shoot and select a favorite frame. Then we'll get going with the saws, rasps and sandpaper to create a keeper of their favorite style. Should be fun...


That sounds like a really great idea!
Please keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

The box will be on its way to the next person tomorrow. 

I really enjoyed this although there were a lot of slings for one person to rotate through them all. Below are the ones I shot the most and all great frames. I'd like to thank whoever put the Axiom in there as I was really nice to be able to check this one out (I ended up picking up a beanflip) especially with all the conversation re: the Ocularis plugs.

Most of the bands had been changed and it was cool to be able to test those as well. I did band up the "Luck Seven", a very nice shooter. Surprisingly the steel and wood one ended up getting a fair amount of use. Very comfortable and the clips make it easy to swap the bands out. This was also the first time I've shot TTF.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those are some great choices, @SlingScott!
I've lost track of who added the Oculars to the box, but I think it might have been @sbevans311. 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This pass around box is retired.
Well the time has come to retire the pass around box of ply slingshots. May to January is a pretty good run. Thirteen Slingshot Forum or Slingshot Community Forum members have spent time with the box then moved it on. The Postal Service delivered it safely, and usually on time. The ply shooters are back home. 









Several people found a new favorite in the box, and almost everyone found a frame style they hadn’t tried before. And many members added to the traveling stash of goodies. Like these. 








The box traced a path that included Midlothian VA; Newington, CT; Ayden, NC; Clinton, NC; Beaver, PA; Los Lunas, N;, Douglasville, GA;, Virginia Beach, VA; Irvine, KY; Evanston, IL; Williamsburg, VA; Missoula, MT; and back to me in Lawrence, KS. 
It’s been a pleasure and a privilege to shepard that trip. Thanks to everyone who participated and followed the thread!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Virginia Beach? shoot I could of handed it to whoever that was lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the opportunity Ray @KawKan. It was a lot of fun to be part of.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

This was fun Ray. I have some more stuff to add if you ever do it again.


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

There were some great frames in that box. Glad I had the chance to be in on this.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

thats Amazing ,the forks,the adds ,the new styles to try and the Journey they made,Awesome


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What a cool idea, there should be some good mojo on every frame.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I know some shooters found it overwhelming when they opened the box and saw the number and variety of slingshots! Kind of like having a slingshot flea market delivered to your door! But it was fun.


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

As a new (again) shooter I can say it was a bit overwhelming. It's only been a few weeks since I had the box, but looking at those items again, I probably would have grabbed some of that latex and pouches (and that Natty fork ).

At the time, some of that seemed way above my abilities and now that I've done it a few times, I was surprised how relatively easy it is.


----------

